# Matecho gender



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

You all know the game. I'm guessing male. 








Samsung GS4


----------



## p.terribilis (Jan 19, 2009)

Love this game! I'm guessing male, too.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I also agree that it is a male.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Look how beefy those legs are. You could almost eat em'.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I vote male also


----------



## frog guy (Jan 8, 2013)

male indeed


----------

